# Shooting Deer



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

We were talking about deer hunting today and shot placement. Some of the guys said on a standing shot they go for the chest and some for the neck. On running shots pretty much every body said they go for the chest and one of my parnters said he was happy to just hit the deer if it's running. Distance had a lot to do with every body's answers.

So I am wondering where do you place your shot at?

It depends on the conditions such as wind or if I have a solid rest or if the deer is running, but I have shot a lot of deer in the neck. I feel secure in doing this on most standing deer. On running deer if it is a close shot I still aim at the neck but for longer shots I do go for the chest.

One of the guys in our group seems to shoot his deer in the "rear lungs" every year doesn't matter if the deer is standing still or running and he gets a lot of **** for this but it does give us some thing to ride him for.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I put the verticle crosshair on or very near the front legs (broadside) and try to hit between center of chest and the spine. I have never had to track a deer hit there. If I hit lower than center, or back of the legs, they always seem to run like they're on fire before falling down.

I won't shoot at a running deer. In my experience it's pretty easy to get them to stop, assuming you're not driving them.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Just behind the shoulder. If you can place it here you have a really good chance of hitting both lungs and the heart. If you can get a neck shot most of the times it will be a good hit with not alot of lost meet. If you hit it any other place you risk having to track the animal all over heII or only wonding it. If you shoot for the chest there is a chane the bullet will get lodged in the shoulder or chest area. These areas are full of bone and depending on what kind of gun and round you are shooting, you might not get penitration. But I always try and shoot for the boiler room. The area just behind the shoulders. Hit the heart with enough impact energy and down they will go. And your hunting buddy tell him hes not leading the animal enough. If he is getting a lung shot he just needs to pull up a few inches and he'd be in a good place to get a heart shot.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I always shoot for the vitals. Took three deer last year two of them were heart and lungs and one i flinched on and hit spine so it went right down. One of the heart and lung shots was on a broadside standing doe she turned and ran like ten yards and dropped. My buck was also heart and lungs running around 100 broadside. He dropped like a rock and didn't flinch after that. The spine shot dropped in its place as well but wasn't the shot i intended on going for. Either the neck or the heart/lung shot will drop a deer. I'd say if you are good with your shot placement the best shot is the heart and lung shot. As for the neck shot sure it'll take em down but if you're looking to get a shoulder mount that could mess up your cape pretty good.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The right bullet through a deer's chest, in the shoulder OR behind it should kill it every time. A deer's shoulder mass should in no way discourage you from shooting through it. The right bullet will punch right through, almost immediately dropping it every time. And since I will ALWAYS be willing to sacrifice some meat, or mount quality in exchange for an instant kill, I will always shoot the high shoulder shot....because it works. I think it's fair to say most missed deer are missed low, and with a high shoulder shot a low miss still has a chance at heart and lungs.

If you want to analyze this topic with some scientific test data, check out www.scilowcountry.org/cedar_knoll_deer_study.htm

PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE. The whitetail deer is a magnificent animal, and it deserves our utmost respect. Try to kill it as you would like to go out...... INSTANTLY!


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Shooting deer is evil?!?!?! I bet you don't think about the "evil" that was imposed on cows when you eat them or put on a pair of leather shoes! Guess what, we're on the highest level of the food chain so we can eat whatever animals we chose. Do you consider it evil when a cat eats a mouse? When and if the fit hits the shan and "civilized" socioty takes a dump, I'll be happy in knowing that you're starving while I'm grilling up some venison tenderloin. Find something better to do.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

...than we are the most evil son's of *****es around. :evil:

Now go grab some of your friends and sit in a circle and have a good cry.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

ND decoy, I think when huntinevil and his "buddies" get in a circle, it's not crying they do. Let me see...what do they call that...a circle-what? I seem to remember it's a single syllable word, and for some reason I think it may rhyme with "clerk", but I could be wrong.

Hope the lotion they use isn't made from any animal by-products!!!!!!

Huntinevil, I'm sure you would've been more eloquent in your post if you could see the letters on your keyboard through the grease splatters on the vinyl keyboard cover.

Ryan, P-L-E-A-S-E don't kick him off. Let us play with him awhile. We don't get mice like him on here very often so you need to let us bat him around awhile longer before you step on him!

Take it up with God when you see Him, huntinevil. He'd be that Guy you and your buddies are trying to play while on earth. Have Him explain to you why he made those critters capable of nourishing our bodies but didn't intend for us to actually eat 'em!!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you guys check out that website? I have to make sure something is noted.

At the end of the article it lists, by caliber, the average distance the deer traveled after the shot. It listed:

.30....33 yards

.28....26 yards

.27....31 yards

.24....40 yards

and last but DEFINITELY not least (oops, wait a second....it IS the least!) my beloved 1/4" bullets....14 yards!!!!!

I've been preaching for years a .25 bullet was the perfect deer medicine. Now I have scientific data to back my opinion!

Sorry for being a smart-butt guys, but I just LOVE 1/4" bullets, and I wanted to gloat a little bit!

I'm done now!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Please, please, please don't take away my new play thing.

C-squared, I was thinking the same thing about those "guys" when they get into there circles. But being that they are more than likely vegans. But with there bad diets fragil little body's I don't think they could get it up. That's reason for the crying.

I also haven't looked over that site yet, but I'll take a peak at it tomarrow.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I see your point. And the little blue pill isn't an option because it was developed by people who also use animals for research, so what a quandary those poor, lost souls must be in!


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

C squared, before I make any conclusions I'd like to see numbers comparing caliber vs shot placement vs distance ran. I'd be willing to bet that the .25 hunters had more shots to the shoulder, spine, and neck therefore lowering the distance ran. If that would be the case then that means that .25 shooters might just tend to be better shots.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

BigDDL, don't take me too seriously when I freely admit I'm gloating. The study clearly concluded "no difference in effectiveness of various calibers".

However, I think in a scientifically controlled study, a documented average distance fully TWICE that by the more "accepted" deer calibers is certainly worth noting. Especially when you look at other comparative data in the same study, like the test comparing distance traveled after shot with a factory rifle compared to extremely accurate custom rifles. One should not expect a noticeable difference there due to the ranges of the testing, and the results proved it. Both had identicle results...29 yards in both cases. That tells me that just MAYBE the other data tells them a little more than they're willing to acknowledge at this point. MAYBE!

I will continue to profess the greatness of the 1/4" bullets, regardless of what any studies show. I am absolutely convinced that no other caliber has as close to the perfect combination of shootability and killing potential, up to, but certainly not limited to, whitetail deer. Maybe that's why you think the .25 shooters were better shots in the study...it may well be. But if you find info that contradicts that info found in the posted study, please pass it on. I'm sure there are a LOT of larger caliber fans that would love to show it to me. But that's OK, 'cause I would enjoy seeing it.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

C-squared, I meant my entire reply in a lighthearted tone. My wife always tells me I'm a grump and I guess it appears that way when I type also.
However I don't believe that a .25 should be outperforming to that sort of degree over a .30 . I think that the shooter and shot placement are having a greater input than the caliber. My personal theory is that when the majority of persons choose their rifle for hunting they go for the most popular choices, being the .30 calibers( To a new hunter it just sounds more manly to say he shoots an 06) I think as people get more experienced some of them realize that the smaller calibers are just as proficient without the pain and switch, therefore giving the .25 shooting group a higher percentage of experienced shots. 
I also have a theory that I call the Mac effect. I get this from the war between Windows and Macintosh. The majority of persons use windows or at least learn Windows before they learn Mac. It's been my experience that once a person uses Mac they love it, use it all the time, become very defensive when asked questions about why they prefer Mac, and tend to learn more about Mac than the average person learns about Windows. I think this applies to caliber choice also with the .30's being Windows, and the .25's being the Macs. 
Anyway, I say all this with a great deal of lightheartedness. I guess everyone has heard enough from this grumpy, over analyzing, .270 shooter and Windows user.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

BigDDL, I understand completely. No explanation necessary as I took your response exactly as you intended.

You may be on to something. Shooters/hunters certainly are an opinionated lot. I'm sure glad I'm the exception to the rule!!!!!!

As to your wife and your so-called "grumpy" behavior. I hear that at times, too. But the conversation quickly changes when I remind her (suggest?) how easy it is for her to make me "happier"!

Whomever said women always have the last word just simply aren't choosing their own words well enough!

Thanks again for the replies. It's been fun. I'm smart enough anyway not to argue with a .270 shooter!


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

I read nddecoys question about shot placement and several of the responses. I disagree with the shoulder shot unless you have a very high power rifle and serious ammo. I have personally taken 2 deer with shoulder shots and I was convinced that they were i viable option if I was willing to sacrafice the meat. (small sacrafice as front shoulders are hamburgat best) However, since then I have shot 3 deer in the front shoulder and lost them all. Two were with a 32 special and I blamed the gun, yesterday with a 45-70....blood trail for 60 yds....let him sit an hr before checkn for him and he still got up and went. Final answer....behind the ear, neck, mid to low chest just behind front leg or anypart of the backbone (big sacrifice...best meat on em!). STAY OUTA THAT FRONT SHOULDER. Little buggers are near bullet proof. :beer: :beer:


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

I just read the article about deer stats...170 deer shot in the shoulder and 3yds average to a dead deer...must be them wimpy farm deer. 5 years ago I would have agreed but like I said, my personal stats show that 60% (3/5) of the deer that are shot in the shoulder git away. I personally wont take the shot again.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

My .02..... Chest shots offer the greatest margin of error.

On a broadside deer there is about an 10 inch kill zone. I aim for the middle of the deer from top to bottom and in line vertically with the back of the front leg. I can "miss" a few inches to the rear and still hit lungs/liver. A few inches too high, spine, a few too low and heart/lungs. Too far forward and still get lungs. My dad, brother or I have never lost a deer to these shots, whether we were using bow, flintlock, inline, shotgun or rifle.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

In a perfect world I like a deer quartering away, the bullet to go in just behind the ribs to maybe 4 ribs up from the back, and the bullet to exit the far/off-side shoulder. This has always resulted in "BANG-FLOP" for me. There are other shots that give a more dramatic end to things, flips, sommersaults, etc (such as head/high neck shots or a deer taking it in the chest head on), the quarting away shot usually just makes them fall over.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If you hit a deer in the shoulder, WITHIN YOUR RIFLES LIMITATIONS, they will drop like a sack of crap!!

I've shot numerous deer with my little .222 smack dab in the shoulder from 0 to around 200 yards and NONE of them went any further than a few yards. Most just blew straight over. I shoot 50 grn. Rem. Core-Lokt out of this rifle.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy, are you shooting those deer in the "front shoulder" or the "BACK SHOULDER"!??? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Now that you have pointed it out, "front shoulder" is rather redundant isn't it. :lol: :lol:

I have however shot a few in the "back shoulder". Those are the ones that I would like to forget about! :wink:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

To me the ideal shot is the animal quartering tward the shooter. The onside shoulder and front ribs gets smashed which turns bone fragments into secondary shrapnell. The solid strike on bone ensures that the bullet opens nice and wide to go on and destroy any organs that get in its way. Then again I consider this an ideal shot when good bullets are being used, other wise it would be broadside, low and tight behind the shoulder


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Neck shots are by far the best shot for me, there is no tracking because they drop right there. However on longer shots 125+ yds. I will shoot for the chest because it is a bigger target. 3 down 2 to go.


----------

